# Looking for suggestions on Gym Equipment



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've decided to start training 3 times a week and have switched up my diet to hopefully gain weight and muscle. My nearest Gym is over 3 miles away and I don't drive, so I am thinking about buying some Gym equipment.

A gym membership would probably prove better value for money, but that only is the Gym not local, but also if I have the Gym equipment at home I am 100% more likely to stick to my training schedule and achieve my goals.

I am looking spend upto a thousand or so, on several pieces of equipment or an 'all-in-one' solution. I need advice because I am completely new to this, and have no idea what equipment would be best for me. To give you a general idea, I am not looking to work on any select area of my body, but all of it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

3 miles isn't much....

I used to walk the 3 miles to the council gym twice a week. treat it as a cardio session....

if i had the space, i'd buy a set of dumbells and an olympic bar and at least 6 20kg plates, and somw 10,5 2 and 1 kg plates...


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

2nd hand dumbells and a sturdy bench are a good start. But as slamdog sez walk it. A brisk walk of 4mph will get you there in 50 minutes


----------



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> 3 miles isn't much....
> 
> I used to walk the 3 miles to the council gym twice a week. treat it as a cardio session....
> 
> if i had the space, i'd buy a set of dumbells and an olympic bar and at least 6 20kg plates, and somw 10,5 2 and 1 kg plates...


I have actually be told not to do cardio sessions by my doctor, to give you a general idea I'm 17, about 5'8 and weigh only a little more than 8 1/2 stone.

Another key reason why I would prefer to buy the equipment is that I have the space for it in my rented house and I'm far more likely to remain motiviated if I am having to look at the equipment on a daily basis. 

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Its food you need and f*cking tons of it, not just gym equipment


----------



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Indeed - I've been doing alot of research online aswell as talking to a few people I know and have pretty much got my new diet planned and up and running. Think I'm gunna post it on the forum however to get critique and suggestions.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

walk to the gym


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Pap said:


> Indeed - I've been doing alot of research online aswell as talking to a few people I know and have pretty much got my new diet planned and up and running. Think I'm gunna post it on the forum however to get critique and suggestions.


Thats a great way forward. Some great guys on here


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Power rack(200quid minimum)

Decent bench with incline/decline/seated(150-200+ quid)

Olympic kit 140kg(160quid?)

Olympic dumbell kit(100quid)

I'd only buy this stuff if i knew i was seriously going to use it.

The makes/models have all been discussed before so search within this forum.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

He prob doesnt wana walk, 50 minutes there and 50 minutes back, fuk that. Who wants to come out of the gym completly hammered after a leg session then having to walk 3 miles home lol


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Buy a bike?

A pullup bar would be useful. A bench and squatting rack (can probably be combined for make catchers for bench pressing. An oly bar, and weights. Stuff like sandbags, kettle bells, can make for cheap equipment.

As long as you can squat, bench press, deadlift and pullups then that's the main thing.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

lambert said:


> He prob doesnt wana walk, 50 minutes there and 50 minutes back, fuk that. Who wants to come out of the gym completly hammered after a leg session then having to walk 3 miles home lol


i ve done it (in the younger days!!) plenty of time to drink protein shakes on way home


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

fair play, i can just about make it up the stairs after a leg session


----------



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks.

As for walking to the gym I don't have a problem with the distance or walking for that matter, but it would be a cardio session like mentioned above and I have been warned away from any cardio untill I put on a little weight.

Thoughts?


----------

